# Victor dog food.



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm thinking about trying to switch both my 2 year old female and 14 week old Male over to Victor dog food, however, I was wondering which formula I should look into.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

If you want the same formula for both, I’d suggest Nutra Pro. It has an appropriate calcium to phosphorus ratio for growing puppies. My adult girl gets Utlra Pro when she’s not eating raw and does great on it. I wouldn’t personally choose that formula for a growing puppy, though.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Would I feed them both by the weight listed on the bag?


GypsyGhost said:


> If you want the same formula for both, I’d suggest Nutra Pro. It has an appropriate calcium to phosphorus ratio for growing puppies. My adult girl gets Utlra Pro when she’s not eating raw and does great on it. I wouldn’t personally choose that formula for a growing puppy, though.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Lamb and rice worked well for my pup. For your puppy you can get an idea how much to feed from a similar calorie LBP kibble.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I gave mine Nutra Pro. (My breeder suggested it.) Worked great. He loved it. I fed him 3 times a day at 1.5 cups each meal for a total of 4.5 cups a day. I switched him to Hero Canine but I think I may switch him back to Nutra Pro OR do half HC and half NP. He needs the extra protein that Nutra Pro has.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Raised both of mine from puppies to adult on the Victor Super Premium formula. No issues or complaints. I vary up the flavors from time to time but have used Victor without incident for the last 6 years.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

https://petgearlab.com/victor-dog-food


----------

